# Eureka Mignon headaches



## PT90 (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi all,

I picked up a second hand Eureka Mignon Silenzio to pair with my gaggia classic and I am having a nightmare dialling it in. The best shot I have had was 20seconds out, several came out in 11seconds despite significantly tightening the adjustment.

I have tried to find zero (am I right that that is where it chatters? I feel like I can't even really tell when it chatters, mind) and around that point is where I got the 20second shot.

Currently minded to sell on and go back to my Baratza Virtuoso (was pretty happy with the results but got tempted by all the noise around Eureka). Would that be a major error?

I have been told the burrs were aligned by the previous owner, I am wondering whether this is something I should redo and doubting my skills/ patience and also I don't feel I yet know there is an issue there. Advice would be v welcome, thanks!


----------



## PAVDAW (12 mo ago)

What coffee are you using? is it freshly roasted?

If the answer is yes and you've tried that exact coffee with your Baratza then I would remove and check the burrs over, look for damage, visually inspect the chamber perhaps something is stopping the burrs going close and the chirping is infact whatever is trapped, the mignon silenzo will easily go fine enough so something is wrong.


----------



## PT90 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks @PAVDAW, I took th burrs apart and reassembled them and now seem to be getting somewhere. Not sure what changed but I am now getting a differences in grind size so just a case of dialling in. May go back and recalibrate the burrs if I can't nail it but feeling a lot more positive that there is a good outcome to be had. Thanks for your help!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@PT90 - to find zero, you spin the lower burr by rotating the spindle until they touch, with the grinder switched off and unplugged. You don't need to open the grinder either. Just remove the hopper.

then go coarser by half mark, try it, then go coarser by another half mark and go from there.

Bear in mind retention, so always wise to grinder a few grams to get a true sense. With practice you'll get the gist.

Good luck


----------

